# Shooting in San diego



## Jakethedog (Jun 4, 2013)

Anybody here local in San Diego looking for someone to tag along I would like the chance to go and see about photography I do have all my own equipment sony nex 5 r  so if any one interested shoot me a email grebello635@yahoo.com I can go any day thanks George


----------



## Whiskeyjack (Jun 4, 2013)

I know there is a meetup group. I can't remember the name but if you call George's I'm sure someone can tell you.


----------

